# Cleaning with Turps.



## Drew001 (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello,
ive just recently got my sparkling new bike, only to be rained on after only a couple rides. Determined to return my pride and joy to its former glory i tried cleaning with just dilute soapy water. All this did was spread the grease!! 
So out came the mineral turpentine. works wonders! just a little on a rag... beaudy.
but im wondering if any has used turps before to clean their bike, if it in some way is bad for the bike?... or have i stumbled across something that i should re-bottle, launch a fancy marketing campaign, charge a fortune for, and reap the rewards?$?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Never used turpentine before but I use a degreaser for the drivetrain and some bike wash for the frame.


----------



## Kestreljr (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't think I would ever touch my bike with Turpentine! That stuff is pain thinner right? Is your bike carbon? I think of my bike as a delicate, fine tuned machine, so I use the lightest of chemicals to clean it. 

I use Pedro's De-greaser to get off the grease. It is organic- so good for the environment- and does a decent job at taking all the grease off.
________
Justin Bieber


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Not so good on painted surfaces*

In particular, it can damage frame decals (or make them fall off) if they're not protected under clearcoat. I'd advise reserving the solvent-type cleaners for cleaning the really greasy stuff, OFF the bike (chains, cassettes, derailleur pulleys, etc.).

Degreasers, like the aforementioned Pedro's (but there are others) are basically strong soaps, and they'll get the greasy stuff off your frame without damaging anything. They come in concentrated form, and you dilute them for use. If the normal dilution doesn't cut the particular mess, you just try a stronger solution. 

As I said, there lots of brands of these soapy degreasers. Performance has a house brand, and many people swear by the widely available Simple Green.

One other thing. After you get your frame cleaned up pretty the way you want, shine it up with some bike polish, like Pedro's Bike Lust. It will make it even prettier, and (more important) it will help it resist the next dirty assault, making it easier to clean next time.

Finally, don't worry about it too much. It's a tool, or a toy, not a work of art. It's meant to be used, not hung on a wall. After your pride and joy gets a couple of scratches, you'll hopefully still want to keep it nice, but you'll appreciate the dings as marks of experience.

BTW, riding in the rain, if you can learn to appreciate it, is one of the too-often-unsung joys of road cycling.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh yeah, now that the guys have said it's paint thinner, then, it's BAAAADDDDDDD.... I knew it was used for something but just can't remember what...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Soap*



Drew001 said:


> Determined to return my pride and joy to its former glory i tried cleaning with just dilute soapy water. All this did was spread the grease!


For tough spots, apply the soap directly to the grease. It will work fine and not risk damage to the paint.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Simple Green


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

If the dirt's not super tough, I use Lemon Pledge to do everything but the drive train. For the chain, cogs, chain rings etc, I use simple green, then re-lube. You might be surprised at how good a job Pledge will do. It's fast as well.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Lemon pledge work well on painted carbon too? Hmm I might give that a shot since the bike will smell good to after cleaning. Though I do have a bike polish from Finish Line (or another company, I cant really remember)


----------



## Drew001 (Mar 1, 2007)

thanks for ur replies, bikers!

i only did use the turps on the greasy bits... chain, derailers, cogs etc. Some grease from the chain that was spread onto the chain stays was easily removed by using turps sparingly. Dirt on the frame is removed by a damp cloth... no drama there. and the whole bike is then 'rinsed off' with a clean damp cloth. 

So ive thot of some "guidelines" in using turps as a degreaser. These will be printed clearly on the new fancy packaging that will be arriving at ur local soon!
Turps stinks bad! so use very sparingly. I found that it worked so good that only a minute amount was needed anyway. The stuff seems to soak into ur skin, hard to get rid of the flavour.... by that i mean that if ur around it for too long you begin to taste turps. Lunch will taste like turps too. Listening to the advice from the above, yeah, use only as a degreaser.... not on the frame. Keep that looking pretty with anything that is safe to wash a baby with.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Try OMS*



Drew001 said:


> Turps stinks bad! so use very sparingly.


Consider using Odorless Mineral Spirits (as it is called in the USA). Same solvent effect as turpentine or other paint thinners, but a lot less smell. Many use it as the solvent for making home brew chain lube.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Be careful. You shouldn't be using so much it soaks into your skin.

http://www.osha.gov/SLTC/healthguidelines/turpentine/recognition.html#healthhazard

I just had to sit through the osha 10 hour class again, because I lost my card. Grr. The first line of defense against any sort of hazard is exposure control. If you just can't avoid using the stuff, at least consider some gloves.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I use it all the time for the chain, wheels, and seat and chain stays. I wouldn't use it on carbon. I first wipe off the dirt and grease with **** 'n Span in a spray bottle and rag, I then wipe off any grease with paint thinner, followed up again with **** 'n Span to remove the paint thinner. Paint thinner works great on the chain in a chain cleaning machine. I'll probably switch and try kerosene for the chain soon. By using kerosene for the chain, it leaves a little oil residue for lubricating inside the rollers.


----------

